# octoberfish.



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

is anyone going to this event? i know its a lil bit out of the way for alot of yoru torontonians.. or is it? just though it would be cool if anyone from here was going


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohhh what is it? I never heard of it before.. Any links avail?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

its a BIG auction. all kinds of fish stuff. its being put on by the KWAS. http://www.kwas.ca/oktoberfish.htm. its going to be awesome.


----------

